# how much per pound for ground beef?



## emilys_mom1 (Nov 2, 2005)

how much do you pay per pound for ground beef? Our Costco sells it for 2.99 a pound, is that good?

I don't want to hunt all over town for the perfect price, just want to make sure it isn't way to expensive.


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

I probably shouldn't answer this since we raise our own so obviously our price is a tad different. It sounds like a lot to me. Is organic or grass fed? Just regular beef, I would think you could get cheaper.


----------



## selena_ski (Jun 16, 2006)

in our area a good deal is around $1.50 lb great deal .99


----------



## Hazel (Nov 20, 2001)

2.29 a lb is a good sale price for here. its usually closer to 2.99 a lb regular price.
I like costcos meat better bcz it seems to have less gristle in it than the ground beef I can get at the stores here.


----------



## Bohemian Squash (May 12, 2008)

At our Costco we get a 3 lb pack of organic ground beef for $11! That's worth it to me.


----------



## BetsyS (Nov 8, 2004)

Around here, normal price is $2.99/lb. I'm happy at $1.99/lb, and if I ever see $1/lb, I buy all they have.


----------



## Elecampane (Mar 12, 2008)

I think it depends on what you are looking for...conventional factory farmed versus organic or grassfed.

At Costco I can get three pounds of organic ground beef for about $12. My grocery store carries Tallgrass brand grassfed ground chuck at $5.99 a pound. Recently I discovered that I can get grassfed local ground beef for about $4.50 a pound and that's what I usually do.


----------



## mamadelbosque (Feb 6, 2007)

I buy organic grass-fed ground beef for $5 a pound. But we don't eat it much so its not a big deal.


----------

